# football pics



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

got some football sized smallies today, about 20 of them from 4 to 6 lbs.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

from today on the lake


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

let me post a few more.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking Smallies.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm jealous! Nice fish.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

You just had to post these pics today and get me all worked up!!!!!! I'll be up there Friday afternoon through Sunday. Is that a crankbait I see? Hmmm,may have to bring something other than tubes and flukes this trip.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes it is , i trolled till i found some smallies. the bubble was not producing any fish.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

way to go freyed. Thats what I have been lookin for. Hope to get out next week looking again. Where did you launch from?


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats a nice fish. Good job


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

fairport harbor


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job. Looks like fun.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

wow those are some nice smallies. wish i could get a couple of those. Make sure u save some for me


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow was this a charter service or do you just know eerie really well? 

I have been dying to get out on eerie and just whack them like that for years now...if you ever want a fellow OGF'er to tag along please by all means shoot me a message


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no charter ,just a good spot.


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Well done !!!!!!!!!!! Showed these pics to a buddy of mine that grew up in Akron . He was impressed with the smallies , But moreso with the clarity of the water. He couldnt believe Lake Erie was so clear after growing up in an era when the 'Hoga would catch fire periodically... Great pics ,,,,


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have fished in 14 / 16 fow and could clearly see the bottom and fish down there. only when boat traffic is low and it's calm.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

great smallie


----------

